# Best mini tripod?



## bevoholic (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a mini tripod.  It needs to be able to hold a Nikon D5000 with a 75-300mm lens or an 18-55mm lens.

I'm currently looking at this model:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Slik-Mini-Table-Top-Tripod-Head/dp/B000ASTKWQ/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2"]Amazon.com: Slik Mini Pro V Table-Top Tripod with Pan Head: Camera & Photo[/ame]

What do you guys think?


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 6, 2010)

OO that is NICE! I've been looking for something that small because you can use it at the church (perhaps for HDR shots)


----------



## bevoholic (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## bevoholic (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about the T-pod from Trek Tech?


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 6, 2010)

Cullman Magic[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005KHSM/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=]Amazon.com: Cullmann Magic 2 Tripod with Ball & Socket Head: Electronics[/ame]

Great tripod ... collapses very small ... but still has usable height.


----------



## TJ K (Aug 6, 2010)

dxqcanada said:


> Cullman MagicAmazon.com: Cullmann Magic 2 Tripod with Ball & Socket Head: Electronics
> 
> Great tripod ... collapses very small ... but still has usable height.



and probably a bit more than the op wants to spend considering the model he showed us is 30 dollars.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 6, 2010)

TJ K said:


> and probably a bit more than the op wants to spend considering the model he showed us is 30 dollars.


Yeah, I know ... but I thought I would throw this in just in case.


----------



## TJ K (Aug 6, 2010)

dxqcanada said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > and probably a bit more than the op wants to spend considering the model he showed us is 30 dollars.
> ...



Ya, it would be nice if people included their price range when talking about something thats price could be 20 dollars to hundreds of dollars.


----------



## ann (Aug 6, 2010)

everyone always wants. lightweight, stable and cheap

pick two , can't have all three


----------



## jdag (Aug 6, 2010)

I find this useful:
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-709B-Table-Tripod-Black/dp/B0000YD2JC/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1281147941&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Manfrotto 709B Digi Table Top Tripod with Ball Head (Black): Electronics[/ame]


----------

